# [SOLVED] TV to amplifier via the headphone jack?



## Fados (May 26, 2008)

Hello!

What I want to accomplish is getting the sound from my TV to my amplifier. However, my TV only has digital-out and my amplifier is too old to even know what digital is, so it doesn't work that way. The weird thing is that my TV doesn't have the normal red and white jacks for transferring audio elsewhere.

So I was thinking of connecting the TV to the amplifier via the headphone jack using a 3.5 mm to RCA adapter (http://www.computercableinc.com/ccinc/images/CABLE-2-RCA-Male-to-3-5mm-Stereo-CableWholeseale.jpg). In my mind I could see this working, but I'm a little unsure so that's why I'm asking you. Would this connection work, thus getting the sound from my TV to the amplifier and from there to the speaker connected to the amplifier?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: TV to amplifier via the headphone jack?*

Go for it...should work fine.


----------

